# [FreeHand] Pfade immer im gleichen Abstand voneinander zeichnen



## phrozen (18. Januar 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Comicfigur-Zeichnung für den T-Shirt-Druck zu vektorisieren.
Für diese brauche ich dicke Linien. Da die Druckerei aber nur Pfade annimmt, und nicht deren Kontur, muss ich zwei dieser Pfade nebeneinander verlaufen lassen, möglichst parallel, so dass sie immer den gleichen Abstand voneinander haben. Dies wäre über Hilfslinien bei geraden Pfaden ja kein Problem, aber wie stelle ich das bei Kurven an (aus denen die Figur hauptsächlich besteht). 2 Kurven sollen also im immer gleichbleibenden Abstand voneinander nebeneinander verlaufen. Gibt es dafür eine Funktion in FreeHand die das gleichmäßig gestaltet?
Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu unklar ausgedrückt.
Wäre nett wenn jemand Hilfe wüsste...


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Januar 2005)

Versuch mal folgendes. 
Gib der Form wie gehabt die Kontur, die du haben willst. Markiere das Objekt und klone es, sodass es zweimal auf derselben Stelle vorhanden ist. Jetzt deselktierst du alles und markierst danach nur das obere Objekt. Dann MODIFIZIEREN>>PFAD ÄNDERN>>STRICH ERWEITERN. Die angegebenen Werte müsstest du so stehen lassen können, wie sie sind.
Die vorherige Kontur sollte  jetzt eine Fläche sein. Danach löschst du noch die Kontur vom unteren Objekt. Die brauchst du ja nicht mehr.


----------

